# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  CBD Shop in Gustavia

## KevinS



----------


## amyb

Times,they are a changin’

----------


## Jeanette

Don't travel with it!

----------


## elgreaux

> Don't travel with it!



That's why they have a troop of beagles at the Denver airport.. !

----------


## Dennis

TSA is NOT looking for CBD or THC. They have issued statements to that effect.

They are looking for items that could harm the plane or passengers.

Lemon Kush is not a threat.

I have traveled from Denver multiple times with a variety of THC products in my backpack without fear.

The worst-case scenario is they may ask you to discard it.

SBH or SXM, I wouldn't take my chances.

----------


## elgreaux

> TSA is NOT looking for CBD or THC. They have issued statements to that effect.
> 
> They are looking for items that could harm the plane or passengers.
> 
> Lemon Kush is not a threat.
> 
> I have traveled from Denver multiple times with a variety of THC products in my backpack without fear.
> 
> The worst-case scenario is they may ask you to discard it.
> ...



I stand corrected, turns out the dogs are looking for explosives not drugs. interesting....

----------


## Dennis

> I stand corrected, turns out the dogs are looking for explosives not drugs. interesting....



You might encounter drug doggies at the border, but not an airport. 

it’s unfortunate that I live in a state that doesn’t allow THC sales. I’m hoping that will change soon. 

Meanwhile, I’ll be on Nantucket soon and they have two dispensaries.

----------


## Jeanette

I'm not sure what TSA looks for, but you can't travel with CBD oil in the EU unless it is THC-free stuff. 

So Texas lets a teenager buy an AR-15 rifle, but doesn't allow THC sales to an adult. Mind boggling logic...

----------


## Dennis

> So Texas lets a teenager buy an AR-15 rifle, but doesn't allow THC sales to an adult. Mind boggling logic...



Yep. Freedumb!

Anyway, that’s why I frequent Colorado. The mile high state.

----------


## cassidain

Everything Else

----------


## Dennis

> Everything Else



I get 4 wayward posts a month. 

I’ll mind myself for a few more days.

----------


## cassidain

> I get 4 wayward posts a month. 
> 
> I’ll mind myself for a few more days.



i can live with that

----------


## Dennis

> i can live with that

----------


## Sandjavan

The legalization of marijuana will undoubtedly become one of the most serious engines of growth in the coming years. Thus, the additional attention that the industry attracts is quite justified. I believe that marijuana should not be banned, but it is worth monitoring the quality of the product. I sometimes order some products on the site online-dispensary.co, and I travel with them quietly in many states. It's stupid to deny the obvious - marijuana is no longer among the drugs, and it's great.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> TSA is NOT looking for CBD or THC. They have issued statements to that effect.
> 
> They are looking for items that could harm the plane or passengers.



But I believe they have also said if they happen to find anything they will turn it over to the local law enforcement.

----------


## Dennis

> But I believe they have also said if they happen to find anything they will turn it over to the local law enforcement.



Who also don't want to deal with such petty bs.

----------


## Eve

Don’t need to travel to sbh with my cbd. St Barth’s is better than pot!

----------


## SherylB

> You might encounter drug doggies at the border, but not an airport. 
> 
> its unfortunate that I live in a state that doesnt allow THC sales. Im hoping that will change soon. 
> 
> Meanwhile, Ill be on Nantucket soon and they have two dispensaries.



Come to Canada Dennis! There are dispensaries on every corner LOL

----------


## Dennis

> Come to Canada Dennis! There are dispensaries on every corner LOL



Merci!

Canada...what a country!

----------

